
Bret Victor the Future of Programming - r2b2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pTEmbeENF4&feature=youtu.be
======
sxp
This needs either a (2013) or (1973) tag in the title. It's a good video and
worth watching like many other Bret Victor videos.

~~~
melling
He probably wasn’t born in 1973.

